# Simple, super easy to use Band tying jig



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

1" thick... 4"H X 3"W.... Wood or HDPE... toggle hold down clamps. 9/16" holes, 1/2" X 12" wood rod... Simple and easy to make... even easier to use

Clamp it down... and stretch it out... the wooden rod and holes act as a bar clamp

I've made a LOT of these for kids... and like I always say, if a kid can use it with no problem, then it's it's good to go!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats inspired.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Definitely will help those of us with gripping issues. Thanks Bill


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Simple and effective well done,Thanks


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Awesome! I might have to make one of these. The one I have now works well, but it isn't infinitely adjustable. Thanks!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Bill, you need to make them and sell them ... nice, clean, small and easy to use. Nice job !

wll


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

Haha, brothers in Mind.
Mine looks similar, works very well..


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

deraNdy......perfect. Bill n yours are streets ahead of my clumsy affair. Cheers blokes.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice jig


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Great idea guys!!! Easy to break down and take with...I'm making one! Thx


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - Bill thinking about it. If you flipped the toggle clamps around it may actually work better?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

mattwalt said:


> Actually - Bill thinking about it. If you flipped the toggle clamps around it may actually work better?


i
Inspirational work !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I bought a paracord braiding jig at Michael's. It is set up perfect as a band tying jig. Just drill a hole in each grip of two clamps and use the center L hook to hold the clamps. The jig is fully adjustable as well. Then once you get your bands tied remove the two clamps and braid a lanyard for your slingshot.


----------



## ThomsonMary (Jul 2, 2021)

Such a creative approach! Never thought about it before. When I used my toggle clamps for making the fences, I tried to fix them as much as possible. I don't know why, but in most of the cases, I didn't come up with the adjustments and my constructions were eventually broken. After that, I tried to consult with the master, but he recommended I not use such toggle clamps because they have not a good metal core. Maybe some of you guys had the same problem, so you may share your experience with me. I am ready to hear every review from you.


----------



## Adam-R (Oct 4, 2021)

Heres one I made earlier. Two scrap pieces of wood nailed together, a mini vice and a nail.


----------

